# excision with electrocautery



## mrolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Patient has a seborrheic keratosis in he left occipital/post auricula region measuring .5 x .5 cm. This site is anesthetized with 1% Lidocaine, excised, and cautery utilized for hemostasis. He has three rather large skin tages of his axillary region, also anesthetized with Lidocaine, excised, and cautery utilized for hemostasis.  How would you code these?
Would they be benign lesion excision even though they were not sutured?  I realize the Dr did not specify size of the other 3 skin tags.  Can we use the CPT code 11200 for those??
Please advise. Thanks.


----------

